# Ultimate Objectives and Goals



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

Okay so following on from the Daily workout thread we have a fair few DW members who are pretty active in the world of health and fitness. 

My question is Why? 

For what purpose do you devote so much time to being fit? 

Are you working towards a particular goal or is it purely to feel better about yourself?

Do you have any dreams of doing something that however unlikely at the moment are something you plan to do before you die? 

For me I'm in it purely for the calorie burning with a view to weight loss being the goal.

Mini goals are 1 stone at a time with an ultimate goal of under 16st. I'm currently 24st :doublesho

Also on top of that I'm a keen cyclist and have previously got fit enough to manage a 50 mile ride. I would like to be able to say i've done a 62mile ride which is of course 100km's.

So over to you:thumb:


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

1. Stay healthy & maintain energy levels
2. Set a new PB at my triathlons next season - 3 race series through the year
3. Silverstone Half Marathon - focus for winter training

Dream Goal: Complete an Ironman triathlon


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Just to stay healthy and I enjoy running.

chunkytfg, if you want to set yourself a good target have a look at aiming for one of these 100-mile bike rides - http://www.action.org.uk/100 with the possibily of doing something like London to Paris - http://www.action.org.uk/l2p

It is good to have goals to aim for so you have something to achieve at the end of it.

Like Bigpikle I too aim at doing Silverstone, just need to pull my finger out and register and hopefully do some small local marathons etc.


----------



## DCR (Sep 12, 2008)

i started out wanting to improve my overall fitness, then when i got into strength training, it was to bench 100kgs

now i do it from enjoyment really

really enjoy the challenge of pushing my strength levels

i guess the next level for me is to move my work set up over 100kgs

as far as the running goes, i keep threatening to do some races next year, but havent decided yet...


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

jamest said:


> Just to stay healthy and I enjoy running.
> 
> chunkytfg, if you want to set yourself a good target have a look at aiming for one of these 100-mile bike rides - http://www.action.org.uk/100 with the possibily of doing something like London to Paris - http://www.action.org.uk/l2p
> 
> ...


Start small and work up is my aim. I dont have the lifestyle that allows me the ability to properly program my exercise into anything meaningful so i just get it where I can and hope for the best.

As for the cycling. I'm keen but not audax keen:thumb:

Edit- Forgot to add I have done the london to brighton ride once and the hampton to hove twice but they were with an unfit mate who was doing it for charity so i said i'd tag along. I just plodded along side him giving him encouragement and infact when we passed the 30 mile mark we saw guys coming back allready with there finishing medals on there bikes!!!

So that being said i have done the 100km allready but not properly, as in doing it with a decent average speed


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Stay healthy / Goals i try to have small goals i.e i set a time for a 4km run and then try and better it each time i go out - once i hit the wall and cant improve -i'll set a new goal ....


----------



## Maxx? (Aug 1, 2007)

To be competitive in the football world, simple as that for me.


----------



## RedCloudMC (Jul 19, 2008)

Be competitive in the national mountain bike racing world with the aim of being a GB Vets team member in a few years...

Being healthy is a bonus!

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## Evil Twin (Jun 15, 2008)

To get to Instructor Grade in Krav Maga within 5 years is the ultimate goal. Lots of smaller goals to hit along the way there though


----------



## nick-a6 (Jun 9, 2007)

Full Marathon in May 2010 for charity 
lots of training left though


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

Stay healthy and have a good 'look'.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

now that I am out of physio (hopefully for the last time), and lost most of my ego, I am working towards getting my 6 pack back....

to help that out, getting back to 360 defence, Krav Maga and maybe, just maybe Muay Thai.... but no comps.....

:thumb:


----------



## Fin2982 (Feb 20, 2009)

well I used to weigh in at a little over 21stone and was...well lonely

purpose......I just feel good when Ive been to the gym now....its more an addiction than anything

Atm Im just going with the flow of life so I have no plans....well apart from pressing the 50kg Dumbells before xmas


----------



## Silver R26 (Jul 19, 2008)

For me was losing abit of flab I have gained over the years, now its turned into training for a half marathon at the end of feb 10.

After that want to try to do cross country running races maybe a duathalon.


----------

